# removed



## discoriver (Jan 9, 2013)

removed for privacy


----------



## NighTi (Jan 1, 2013)

I enjoyed the detailed description. Thank you. I'd eliminate INTP (TiNeSiFe) from contention. Unless you're currently standing on your head, Fe is not your inferior function. 

I think you're like me: INFJ.


----------



## Vanishing Point (Oct 2, 2012)

I was about to say the same, INFJ, just like me. I recognize the thoughts and ideas as something I think/ have thought. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## discoriver (Jan 9, 2013)

removed for privacy


----------



## Ellis Bell (Mar 16, 2012)

I'm echoing the above; Fe is certainly not your inferior function; you seem to have a very intuitive grasp on how other people around you are feeling, and it also sounds like it affects you on some level, too, whereas with Fe it would be your blindspot. I also get an overwhelming Ni vibe from you, particularly in your answers to questions 0, 1, 6 and 7.


----------



## NighTi (Jan 1, 2013)

discoriver said:


> Also, INFJ seem to have a reputation as being helpful people who gravitate towards teaching or counseling. That makes me laugh. When I'm even remotely busy or stressed, helping people is my first priority to go.


I majored in formal logic and have been a professional software engineer for 20 years, often in heavy industrial or scientific applications. Yes, "gravitating toward teaching or counseling" is all over the INFJ profiles. I wish someone would balance this by emphasizing the career correlation numbers published by Isabel Myers. INFJs appear in the hard sciences in proportions only slightly lower than INTJs. We're not touchy-feely people by nature. We're introverted abstract thinkers with the capacity to develop strong social connections outside our cozy inner world. At least for me, the key word here is "capacity." My auxiliary Fe doesn't kick in automatically. I have to use it deliberately, and it's not always easy or fun. In Keirsey's world, I present just like an iNTj, including all of the terseness and coldness. I find my tertiary Ti much more comfortable and trust its judgment more. Lenore Thomson scolds me for doing this. She says that my immature water-skiing Ti has jumped aboard my boat and thrown my first mate Fe overboard to prevent him from arguing with the captain. Maybe you experience the same sort of thing.




discoriver said:


> I also found this "Jung believed the existence psychological “types,” involving a pronounced preference for a specific psychological function over its opposite, inevitably leads to a situation of psychic imbalance. In order for the dominant function to grow in prominence, favor, and consciousness, Jung felt there must be a relative diminishment or atrophying of the other functions."
> 
> I think that's saying that a balanced person would have a more equal strength for all their functions? I don't know.


Thomson argues precisely the opposite, that a lack of function differentiation shows a lack of function development. I got the same sense from Jung. I'd go fishing for the reference but I have higher priority tasks in front of me today.


----------



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)

A part of me wants to say INFJ but yet a part of me wants to say INTP. I can see why INFJ would be a obvious and right off the bat answer but also looking deeper I can see why INTP caught your eye as well a mine.
Either way you would feel more into the INFJ zone and characteristics.


----------



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)

NighTi said:


> Thomson argues precisely the opposite, that a lack of function differentiation shows a lack of function development. I got the same sense from Jung. I'd go fishing for the reference but I have higher priority tasks in front of me today.


I wouldn't mind discussing this in the Cognitive section if you wish to join me (and others there in it). Without going to much into it I would have to say just the opposite and yet the same. In a way yes a "certain" function might not develop very well undifferentiated but also in order for a non dominate function to grow properly it must grow with the undifferentiated dom/leading function. See my dilemma with that?


----------



## QrivaN (Aug 3, 2012)

discoriver said:


> I have most often tested as an INFJ, however I have also tested as INTJ on numerous occasions. After reading so so much about the functions, I’m wondering if I might actually be an INTP, something I have never tested as.
> 
> I know this much: INTJ is NOT my type. I am very clearly an Fe user. I know what other people are feeling and often am confused by my own feelings. I’m also clearly a Ti user, which you can see in the questionnaire I filled out below.
> 
> ...



You seem to use sensing in a more subjective way. I'd say Si for now, but that could very-well change later.




> So here’s the questionnaire.





> *0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.*
> 
> There’s nothing affecting my answers except the burning desire to know my type for sure. I’m a 25-year-old female and my current state of mind is unsettled that I can’t type myself.
> 
> ...



This probably stems from intuition, more likely introverted because you have a hard time conveying it.

*



2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?

Click to expand...

*


> These would be my thoughts, in about the order they would occur:
> WHOA! Be calm. We are alright. We will be delayed but that’s alright. It doesn’t ultimately matter if we go or not. First step, look at the car. There’s a slim chance one of us can fix it. Second, call a tow truck. Third step, decide if and how we will get home or continue to our destination. We could rent a car. Maybe the tow truck driver could give us a lift to a car rental place. Many tow truck drivers don’t like doing that though. We could call a cab. We could also call someone to come get us. Is it cold? Do we have stuff to drink? How long can we wait before things become very difficult?
> 
> Basically, I’d be thinking of all the things we had to do to handle the situation. I’d prioritize which tasks come first and try to think of any possible additional difficulties that need to be overcome.
> ...



Hm...some sort of extroverted judging function, but I can't really tell which.

*



3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?

Click to expand...

*


> I will go along with going to the party. I will feel uncomfortable and not want to go, but I will go because I don’t want to ruin the night for everyone else. It doesn’t matter if the driver promises not to drink, I will not drink so that I can absolutely guarantee at least I will be good to drive. If the party goes on too long I may sleep out in the car till they are ready to leave. With the doors locked. Maybe while holding a knife.



I'd say Fe here, mixed with a little justified paranoia, which points to intuition. Can't really tell which one though.

*



4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?

Click to expand...

*


> I know I wouldn’t be upset or defensive. I would most likely ask them lots of questions, trying to figure out their reasoning. If they have some inconsistent reasoning, I might point that out, but I also might not point it out if I think they would take offense. If I do end up telling them whatever belief I have that clashes with their own, I will most likely describe it in whatever way most clearly contrasts the differences between what we think.
> 
> However, if I think a long debate might ensue, I would probably just keep my beliefs to myself, because justifying things to people often feels exhausting to me. I find that asking lots of questions and being interested makes people assume you agree with them, so whoever is talking will likely feel happy and heard even if I’m not agreeing or disagreeing. If directly asked what I believe when I don’t feel like sharing, I would just say that I’m not sure.



Fe-Ti, with a little bit of Ni thrown in there. At this point, I'm feeling pretty decisive about Fe being your stronger judging function.

*



5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?

Click to expand...

*


> I can’t think of a situation to apply to this question. I like to think I’m open minded and do not enforce my values on other people. I would likely live and let live (unless of course something bad was happening to me, then I’d flee or fight back). I don’t know how something can clash with an experience or habit.
> 
> I just thought of an example of witnessing something that clashes with my values. If I saw someone abusing an animal, I would be flushed with anger and immediately jump to that animal’s defense. I might even do something violent or illegal to get the animal away from the person and to safety. I’m a big fan of the animal liberation front.



More Fe from what I can tell, with a little Ni in there again. Your Fe seems very strong. Are you sure you're not a quieter ENFJ?

*



6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?

Click to expand...

*


> Material possessions are not at all important. We are all bombarded with the ideals of consumerism our whole lives, but when I step back to think about it, ownership is a very strange concept. You claim a thing as your own and then continue to defend your ownership of it for as long as you have it. You pay for the space you keep it in, you clean it, you repair it, you carry it from place to place when you need to relocate, and you insure it from theft and damage. You invest so much of yourself into the idea of “owning” things. It’s like a giant game of keep away. Meanwhile, whatever you own is still a piece of matter on the planet and in our universe. It’ll still degrade, break down, and become outdated. And you won’t be taking it with you when you die. We are like a bunch of rats hoarding shiny objects and standing on top of our hoards hissing at anyone who might take it away. We judge people by what they own when what they owns has no bearing on who they really are on the inside. It’s collective insanity.
> 
> Animals lives matter as much as human lives do. It’s very nihilist logic that leads me to this conclusion. We care more about our own species for various understandable reasons, but none of those reasons make us better than animals. We cannot be better because there is no such thing as better. There would be balance if we hadn’t muddled with the world so much. Now we are in charge and the rest of the living world is at our mercy. And that’s scary for them because, like I said, we are collectively insane.
> 
> ...



These values sound very Ni to me. Using your intuition to figure out what matters to you. At least I think that was intuition...

*



7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?

Click to expand...

*


> A) I feel like an alien moving around among the people. For example, wherever I am, I end up thinking very meta thoughts about the people who are around. I’m thinking about how they all have their own lives, their own concerns, and are all doing whatever they’re doing for their own reasons. I think about how they’re feeling and what their current mindsets are. I even think about how we are all experiencing our own unique reality simulation of the current moment.
> 
> I try to blend in, like I really belong wherever I am, and I watch anyone close by to see what ripples my presence causes in them. I usually have a very clear idea of what someone is feeling and I experience my body mirroring the bodily sensation of their emotions. I think of this as their emotions hijacking my own. This isn’t something I can control and makes me very uncomfortable
> 
> ...



Ni+Fe throughout that entire part. I'm serious about your possibly being ENFJ, but it's just a possibility. INFJ is sounding closer right about now. 

*



8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?

Click to expand...

*


> I treat hunches and gut feelings like they’re neon signs from my subconscious. I take them seriously and I let them guide me, but perhaps I don’t completely trust that they’re always right. My gut feelings are most often triggered by situations I fear and ideas of committing to things that would be hard to change in the future. These gut feelings are like extreme nausea when I think I’m doing something wrong and excited butterflies when I think I’m doing something right.
> 
> I rely on hunches (which I feel are lighter and more common than ‘gut feelings’) for a lot of day to day decisions about what the next best thing to do might be. Hunches are always there whenever I want them; it’s like I just have to turn to my subconscious and ask for a hunch about something and I get one.



Intuition. Specifically, Ni because you use it to figure out what's the "best" or "most likely". 

*



9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?

Click to expand...

*


> A) Learning about something I’m interested. This is usually through deep reading. Also writing and rewriting things. Sometimes also being deeply immersed in an RPG. I love to think.
> 
> B) Hands down, defending my ideas and beliefs in verbal conversation. I’m very protective of my ideas. If I try to explain, I never clearly convey my points, and the other person is usually quoting a side of things that I have already considered. It feels pointless. I also dislike how their negativity flushes through me.
> 
> Second, meeting new people and being in crowds. This is because of feeling like an alien and the emotional hijacking. Prolonged exposure to people in general (except a very very select few) is also very draining.



I didn't really pick-up anything from part a, but part b is Ni+Fe again. Ni is becoming more and more prominent.

*



10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why?

Click to expand...

*


> Outwardly I repress my urge to get the hell away from people. I also never say much of what I am thinking. I end up being very quiet.
> 
> I do not ever repress my internal thought processes just because I’m around others. It’s the world in my head; it’s not like they can see it.


Introverted Perceiving of some sort. Combined with the rest, it seems pretty obviously Ni.




I come to the conclusion of INFJ. I actually saw little-to-no Ti or Ne in your form at all. Do you mind saying why you thought that you may be Ti-dom?
Sorry if I was being a little confusing. I read and answered each part separately, so my thoughts and ideas didn't really come together in my head until I was done...


----------



## Peter (Feb 27, 2010)

discoriver said:


> I have most often tested as an INFJ, however I have also tested as INTJ on numerous occasions. After reading so so much about the functions, I’m wondering if I might actually be an INTP, something I have never tested as.
> ...........
> .............
> .............


You´re an INFP.

Why do I think that? 2 reasons:

First, It's almost always INFP's that have this difficulty deciding what their type is and constantly thinking they´re some other type.

Second, I see a lot of Ne in your descriptions but since you´re obviously an Introvert it has to be in the second position,.. which leaves 2 possible types: INFP and INTP. INTP seems unlikely because you´re so obviously an F I'm surprised you haven't considered it. But then again, it is not uncommon for F types to wanting to be a T.


----------



## NighTi (Jan 1, 2013)

@Peter, I appreciate your logic, but to conclude INFP, we need two things that don't seem to fit:
1. Fi dominant 
2. Te inferior

My problem with #1 is attitude. As others have indicated above, Fe seems to predominate, and Fe resists Fi just as strongly as it resists Te. To accept INFP, we would need to kick Fe all the way down to the #5 spot.

My problem with #2 is position. The original post contains quite a bit of internal logical structure, but very little discussion of physical reality. This leads me to place S after T. As further evidence, I point to the INTJ test outcomes and @discoriver's speculation about being INTP.

So, if we work backwards and S is inferior, then N must be dominant: NxXxXxSx
If she is an introvert, then her dominant is introverted and her inferior extraverted: NiXxXxSe
If her F is extraverted, then it must be the auxiliary: NiFeXxSe
The only function remaining is T, and it must be introverted for symmetry: NiFeTiSe. That's INFJ.

Of course, there are a number of places where you could poke holes in this argument. I'm sure you'll find them.


----------



## NighTi (Jan 1, 2013)

myjazz said:


> I wouldn't mind discussing this in the Cognitive section if you wish to join me (and others there in it).


http://personalitycafe.com/cognitive-functions/130945-differentiation-development.html


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

young confused ENTP. 

She is OUTWARDLY focused on the CONCEPTS of what is going on around her. She CAN dig deep deep into someTHING which she is interested in (Ti) and she goes about thinking on things very logically. She is NOT Fi. 
Ne. Outward.
Ti. Processing.
Fe. Outward.
Girl. Pushes hard and develops Fe over male ENTP's. 

My second guess is INTP. Your length of post if nothing else screams INTP. 
Go read ENTP info. read INTP info. 

when you find the right one, it will RESONATE for you....... and you will wonder "isn't everyone like this??????


----------



## discoriver (Jan 9, 2013)

removed for privacy


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

ok. 
INTP. Second guess is INTP. But based on the length of post and happiness examining every last, little, nuance, and refusal to ever reach a conclusion, clearly an INTP.


----------



## discoriver (Jan 9, 2013)

removed for privacy


----------



## discoriver (Jan 9, 2013)

removed for privacy


----------



## discoriver (Jan 9, 2013)

removed for privacy


----------



## electricky (Feb 18, 2011)

I thought there was some chance of ENTP initially but as I read on she's a pretty clear Ni dom. And I'd say Fe/Ti fits best too. No need to revoke your INFJ permit just yet....


----------



## Vanishing Point (Oct 2, 2012)

Being oriented mainly to find THE underlying metaphysical truth and meaning in the universe is exactly what to me being an INFJ is most about. Not the Dr. Ruth type personality INFJ is portrayed as. I've always seen that as a secondary concern, a natural side effect of being engaged with people. People evoke sympathy in me and pull my heart strings, so I'll share something relevant to their situation from the understandings I have come to in my real inner life quest of trying to solve burning ontological questions that haunt me.
It's not the main orientation of my psyche to help people, though it's obviously gratifying and meaningful in it self.


----------

